
Stick to your journey: an unglamorized look at a year of entrepreneurship - ChanningAllen
https://www.indiehackers.com/@bcarroll/stick-to-your-journey-f35b0b7cfa
======
bcarroll22
Channing, thanks for sharing this. I hope it’s an inspiration for some other
entrepreneurs out there!

